# Cutting board and cookbook/ipad stand



## MKTacop (Jul 5, 2016)

Over the weekend I made two cookbook/ipad stands from Walnut and Bubinga. One is for the birthday of a friend's daughter, and the other one I'll probably sell of use for a Christmas gift.

The cutting board I made for myself. It measures 12x20 and is 1.75 inches thick. It's made from Walnut, Maple, and Bubinga and coated with 5 coats of Howard's Butcher Block conditioner.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 5, 2016)

Love the IPad stand. I would like to make one of those. I really like your wood choices for your projects. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 5, 2016)

that book stand is a great idea, I like the handle. Makes it easy to move around with the book on it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2016)

Very nice pieces! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 5, 2016)

Nicely done...if folks can't see inspiration here...don't know where they'll find it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Jul 5, 2016)

Great idea on the I Pad stand. I can really see that coming in handy.
Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2016)

Buddy, I'm thinking a matched set would go over well..... Tony


----------



## MKTacop (Jul 5, 2016)

Tony said:


> Buddy, I'm thinking a matched set would go over well..... Tony



Matched set of a cutting board and the stand?


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2016)

MKTacop said:


> Matched set of a cutting board and the stand?



Exactly


----------



## MKTacop (Jul 5, 2016)

Tony said:


> Exactly


Good idea! I may do that. Thanks Tony!


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2016)

I make cutting boards, I also bought some cheese slicer kits this year. I'm going to make some sets of them, hopefully they'll sell. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2016)

Very cool. Looks real good.

My wife has a stand with a clothes pin attached to the top for recipes, looks kinda like the stand you have...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

